There’s less and less about AI/ML on Hacker News: is AI winter coming? - albertTJames
======
nabla9
The hype cycle is still growing. Google trends for:

1\. "Aritifical Intelligence"
[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&geo=US&q=%...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&geo=US&q=%2Fm%2F0mkz)

2\. "Deep Learning"
[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&geo=US&q=D...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&geo=US&q=Deep%20Learning)

The hype is just lagging indicator of the underlying factors, like
investments. It would be better if the AI fewer would inflate to sustainable
level gradually, but it's not likely to happen. Even if AI/ML field is in good
shape for long term, its still likely that investors overshoot in short term.
Overshooting leads to period of underinvestment that hurts.

------
mindcrime
There have been at least 50 stories about ML in just the past week.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=...](https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastWeek&type=story&query=%22machine%20learning%22)

I don't think anything going on on HN is evidence of any pending "AI Winter".
Actually, my personal suspicion is that there aren't going to be any more "AI
Winters" at all, at least none of the severity seen in the past. Maybe there
will be an "AI Fall" at some point. But existing AI/ML techniques are already
creating so much real world value that people aren't going to start dropping
it like a hot potato like they did with Expert Systems or whatever.

------
karmakaze
It isn't just AI/ML. The same could be said for a few other topics here. The
problem isn't that there's less, it's that there's more of everything else.

------
ThomPete
Even with the current advances we have only just seen a glimpse of what can be
optimized and improved using ml/ai.

